# My angora Rose



## Chrissy (Dec 27, 2018)

I raise angoras and a few mixed breeds.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## cwebster (Jan 2, 2019)

Lovely bunny!


----------



## Ava martin (Jan 29, 2019)

SO CUTE


----------

